# Il n'y a que X qui + mode



## Loob

_Il n'y a que le train qui..._

_... soit pas passé dessus_

ou

_... est pas passé dessus?_

Ou est-ce que les deux sont possibles?

Je comprends bien la phrase (), mais je l'ai vue et avec l'indicatif et avec le subjonctif

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## janpol

Je dirais que les deux sont  possibles et... j'attends d'autres avis.


----------



## chaby77

Je pense que seul le subjonctif est juste, mais que les gens qui l'emploient ne se soucient pas trop de grammaire, et que donc on entend souvent l'indicatif


----------



## Sarah Tissot

Oui, comme le dit Chaby, c'est exactement cela, comme c'est une expression familière, la plupart des gens qui l’utilisent sont du genre à éviter le subjonctif parce que la grammaire n’est pas leur fort…


----------



## janpol

Il a été beaucoup question, sur ce forum, d'un cas d'utilisation abusive du... subjonctif alors peut-on vraiment dire que l'on répugne à utiliser ce mode ?
On peut penser qu'il y a beaucoup d'exagération dans la phrase : "Il n'y a que le train qui..." mais elle peut être donnée pour vraie par celui qui la prononce.
Je pense que cette construction "Il n'y a que... qui + Verbe" n'appelle pas  systématiquement le subjonctif : j'ai rendez-vous avec 3 amis. A l'heure dite, deux d'entre eux seulement sont là. Ce constat que je fais ne laisse aucune place au  doute car je suis en mesure de compter jusqu'à trois. Je peux dire : Pierre n'est pas là, il manque Pierre, il ne manque que Pierre, Pierre n'est pas encore arrivé, seul, Pierre n'est pas encore là... Bref, rien que des indicatifs, aussi, me semble-t-il, je dois aussi pouvoir énoncer cette vérité en utilisant "il n'y a que..." "il n'y a que Pierre qui n'est pas encore arrivé", "il n'y a que Pierre qui manque".


----------



## Loob

Interessant, janpol!

Moi, j'aurais dit "est"....


----------



## Maître Capello

Quant à moi, je me range du côté de Janpol : les deux modes sont possibles.

Voici ce que Grevisse en dit :


> Le verbe qui suit [_Il n’y a que … qui_], logiquement  principal, mais formellement subordonné, se met traditionnellement au subjonctif, mais l’indicatif gagne du terrain sans qu’il y ait une nuance  constante.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Moi j'ai toujours dit et entendu dire: "Il n'y a que le train qui ne lui soit pas passé dessus", ce qui ne veut pas dire que la forme avec "est" n'est pas correcte, mais el grince à mon oreille...


----------



## Sisal

D'accord avec janpol. Je pense que c'est plus correct avec le présent de l'indicatif puisqu'on affime qq chose. 
De même, on dirait:
Il n'y a que le train de Paris qui n'est pas à l'heure. 
Sinon, pour contourner le pb (mais ce n'est qu'une pirouette qui ne règlerait rien)
Il n'y a que le train à ne pas lui être passé dessus. ????


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Moi aussi je préfère le subjonctif. On sait bien que cette hypothèse est farfelue au moment où on l'énonce...


----------



## janpol

Lu dans un manuel de grammaire qui date un peu :
"Ce verbe n'a jamais de régime direct et on ne peut par conséquent le faire suivre d'un des mots "quelqu'un", "quelque chose" ou même il ne peut jamais adopter la voix passive puisqu'il n'y a que les verbes qui *aient* un régime direct qui en *soient* susceptibles".
Je verrais plutôt l'indicatif. Et vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, les deux sont possibles… Voici ce qu'en dit Grevisse :


> Le verbe qui suit, logiquement principal, mais formellement subordonné, se met traditionnellement au subjonctif (comp. les relatives au subj. précédées de _seul _ou d’une négation), mais l’indicatif gagne du terrain sans qu’il y ait une nuance constante.


----------



## janpol

Merci. L'esprit et la lettre, en somme... 
J'ai une nette préférence pour l'indicatif...


----------



## Fred_C

janpol said:


> Lu dans un manuel de grammaire qui date un peu :
> "Ce verbe n'a jamais de régime direct et on ne peut par conséquent le faire suivre d'un des mots "quelqu'un", "quelque chose" ou même il ne peut jamais adopter la voix passive puisqu'il n'y a que les verbes qui *aient* un régime direct qui en *soient* susceptibles".
> Je verrais plutôt l'indicatif. Et vous ?


 Moi, je mets le subjonctif, sans hésiter, même la tête sous l'eau.

Et j'ai conseillé le subjonctif à de nombreux allophones dans des cas similaires sur ces pages, car l'indicatif me semble très "grammaire négligée".

D'ailleurs ça m'a toujours agacé que d'autres francophones me contredisent.
Si en plus, vous mettez en doute l'expression correcte d'un manuel de grammaire, remettez-vous en question.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai un avis plus nuancé… J'emploie spontanément le subjonctif, mais je me vois mal condamner l'indicatif qui est employé depuis longtemps, même par de grands auteurs. En outre, si le temps est futur, j'utiliserais plus volontiers l'indicatif.

_Il n'y a que les intransigeants qui soient aveugles.

Il n'y a que le temps qui pourra atténuer sa peine.
_


----------



## janpol

C'est juste que je ne vois pas comment justifier l'emploi du subjonctif, Fred. Mais, si Grevisse accepte les deux, c'est que des arguments plaident aussi en faveur de l''indicatif. (l'absence de doute, par exemple, "puisqu'il n'y a que les verbes qui...")
Je ne trouve pas plus difficile de mettre un verbe au subjonctif plutôt qu'à l'indicatif (et j'ai de la tendresse pour l'imparfait du subjonctif que j'emploie à l'écrit), alors je ne crois pas que l'indicatif soit nécessairement synonyme de "langue négligée"... d'autant qu'il existe (on en a beaucoup discuté déjà) des cas d'emplois abusifs du subjonctif, des cas, donc, où c'est l'utilisation de ce mode qui fait négligé).


----------



## Fred_C

Je vois ce que vous voulez dire, mais il ne s'agit pas non plus pour moi de difficulté qui ajouterait au raffiné.
Pour moi, le subjonctif est rendu obligatoire par la présence du "ne que". C'est tout.

Quant à l'explication du subjonctif nécessairement liée à la notion de doute, il s'agit là de ce que j'appelle de la "grammaire fiction". C'est une règle qui est trop imprécise et qui a trop de contre-exemples pour être vraie, à mon sens.
Tout au plus, on peut en faire une règle explicative, mais pas une règle prédictive.


----------



## janpol

Oui, je fais une phrase avec "puisque", "il y a" et "ne que" = "il n'y a que lui qui puisse nous aider."... Pas de problème : c'est le subjonctif qui se présente spontanément à mon esprit. Et dans la phrase du fil, je ne le "sens" pas du tout, il doit bien y avoir une raison. 
La "sentir", c'est se fier à l''"intuition du locuteur natif" dont parle  Maurice Gross. On voit qu'elle doit avoir ses limites puisque tous les locuteurs natifs n'ont pas la même...


----------



## itka

Oh, je crois que nous sommes tous plus ou moins d'accord, ici... 
Fred, tu n'exagères pas un peu ton intransigeance quand tu rejettes à ce point l'indicatif ? 
L'exemple de MC est convaincant :
_ Il n'y a que le temps qui pourra atténuer sa peine.
_Avec un subjonctif, on dirait qu'il n'est pas sûr que le Temps veuille bien venir remplir sa fonction de Grand Consolateur !

...et je ne crois pas être de ceux qui évitent le subjonctif lorsqu'il est justifié (pas nécessairement par une notion de doute).


----------

